# Forgeworld Releases 23rd September



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

IMPERIAL ARMOUR APOCALYPSE SECOND EDITION


> This book substantially updates and expands the first edition of Imperial Armour Apocalypse with 32 entirely new entries, and is packed with over 90 Apocalypse datasheets for Legendary units such as the mighty Crassus to the Daemon Lords of Chaos. Also included are new Forge World units for Warhammer 40,000 including the Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought and its variants, and the Dark Eldar Tantalus.
> 
> This 128 page, full-colour hardback book provides comprehensive and updated descriptions and rules for using Forge World’s recent additions to its model range in your games of Warhammer 40,000 and Warhammer 40,000 Apocalypse. Written by Alan Bligh. Available to pre-order now for despatch from the 30th of September.











http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/IMPERIAL-ARMOUR-APOCALYPSE-SECOND-EDITION.html

New and Old units from Forge World are getting rule updates in this book, some highlights would be chapter specific Contemptor Dreadnoughts:








And the much anticipated Chaos version of the Contemptor Dreadnought:








Also note the "Waterstamps" in the picture examples - "Warhammer 40'000" or "Apocalypse" - suggesting which "system" they are balanced for (then again we all know how some IA units are in terms of balance but still a nice touch!).

Other news are covered in the Forgeworld Releases @ GD thread.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm excited. Def. a must buy.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I approve of this. Emperor be praised.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

At 26£ it's surprisingly resonably priced in my opinion. Specially when you consider the amount of datasheets. Also very handy to have all those rules in the same book as right now I'd need to take a couple of IA books with me in order to have all the rules handy should I play a game - not optimal in any way.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Hell, I suppose I'll have to buy this too then.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> Hell, I suppose I'll have to buy this too then.


Funny how you make this sound like such a chore!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Reminds me that I need to start ordering some Imperial Armor books. Then again, until Forgeworld does something for Sisters I may wait and get stuff for them and my Chaos army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

chaos contemptor (\/)(;,,(\/) whoopwhoopwhoop (\/)(;,,(\/)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Funny how you make this sound like such a chore!




When they release as many books as they have it very well can be.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Why no BT love?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Rathios1337 said:


> Why no BT love?


probably just on another page. i'd rekon these 'chapeter spacific' ones wil be optional rule tweeks for chapters with their own codex.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Rathios1337 said:


> Why no BT love?


Probably as they're not a Founding chapter of marines so wouldn't have access to the oldest equipment out there.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Probably as they're not a Founding chapter of marines so wouldn't have access to the oldest equipment out there.


Oh noes logic the immortal enemy of fandom!

No but seriously that is probably why they don't and shouldn't have any pre heresy tech unless its on lone form the legions.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ooooo very nice, I want! Not a horrid price either.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

actually, i didn't get this first time round so at £26 i could be tempted...


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Buying this to replace my first edition one


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I just noticed that the Index page of the Apoc 2nd Edition book has a 3rd version of the Crassus/Praetor chassis....Dominus (I think) Armoured Siege Bombard - sounds cool, maybe something along the lines of a Medusa-esque type vehicle.

I see another £250+ order in the near future:grin:


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Haha, I guess it did come across rather "chore-ish" there, didn't it? Just meant that with all the Eldar stuff that's come out, Forge World has kept my wallet busy. Now its time to get a look at this Tantalus...


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

*prays the Chaos Contemptor Dreadnought has decent rules*

Only 26 pound? Might have to buy this...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MadCowCrazy: Requesting Copyrighted material? I'd hope not :crazy:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Hmm, an IA book I actually want that's affordable. This is definitely going in the next order. (Is it too much to hope for that there is a Salamander specific Contemptor? I'm thinking of something with a lot of flamey-goodness.)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Sweet I thought this was a volume 2!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be buying this at Games Day UK if there are any copies left. I wonder if we will finally get some Sisters specific things other than formations and such junk.

Friendly reminder, you aren't allowed to request copyrighted materials. GW gets a bit touchy when people do that :crazy:


----------

